# NativeMethodeAccessorImpl.java



## Jazzman (12. Feb 2011)

Hi,

Beim debuggen meines Programms , Bekomme ich eine source not found Meldung für die Klasse NativeMethodeAccessorImpl.class,
ich kann die java Datei nirgends finden sie ist auch nicht im src.zip , wo liegt der source code dieser Klasse ?


----------



## despikyxd (12. Feb 2011)

ich hätte einen implementierungs VORSCHLAG ausm OpenJDK
sun.reflect: NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java

ansonsten beruht diese Exception auf der tatsache das diese klasse im paket sun liegt ...
dieses paket zählt zu den propiertären paketen ... heißt : die darin enthaltenen klassen werden als geistiges eigentum des jeweiligen publishers geschützt und nur als compilte class ausgeliefert ...
aus diesem grund findest du es auch nicht im src.zip ...

oder hast du dich noch nie gefragt warum es pakete in java gibt die weder in den docs stehen noch als src-files irgendwo zu bekommen sind ? der grund dafür ist einfach das der entsprechende entwickler seine source-files nicht veröffentlichen will ...
natürlich gibt es genügend entwickler die ihre fertigen files dann trotzdem ohne jegliches verlangen von gegenleistungen *z.B. lizenz-kosten* zur verfügung stellen ... allen voran Sun selbst ...
fast die gesamte java-umgebung wird frei zur vollen verfügung mit den nötigen source-files , hilfe-datein und tools ausgeliefert ... der kleine teil jedoch der aus diesem ganzen haufen daten-sammlung dann eine lauffähige umgebung ergibt ... den behält sich sun als eigentum vor und liefert mit java lediglich dich benötigeten class-files und anwendungen *java.exe , etc* aus ... die source-files allerdings nicht ...

projekte wie OpenJDK machen es sich nun zur aufgabe auch diesen letzten rest als OpenSource zur verfügung zu stellen

*rest gekürtzt da nicht mehr ins thema passend*


----------



## Jazzman (14. Feb 2011)

Vielen Dank , hab das nicht gewusst.


----------

